# Alternative Slanneshi Daemon Prince / Keeper of Secrets now Available!



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sersi @ Dakka Dakka said:


> I'm making the miniatures I sculpted for my Daemon Army available to the public. Currently available is the original Daemon Princess. The model is 4.5 inches (120 mm) tall, and 52 gram in weight. Intended for 28-30 mm miniature war-gaming systems such as Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, etc. Includes one model (unpainted), base not included. The model comes unassembled: arms, right leg, torso, head, two wings, and a loincloth. The parts are socketed to hide the joins, while allowing for easy assembly without the need to pin. The miniature is cast in high quality resin. Base not included. The current price is $50 USD.
> If interested the model can be purchased at my ebay store, at the following  link.


I'm quite impressed by this and think it would make an excellent addition to a daemon army for 40k or Fantasy. The only downside I can see is that because it's not a Citadel miniature you wouldn't be able to use it at your local GW store or in GW sanctioned tournaments.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

great find mate! this is awesome! +rep for combing Dakka. 

CP


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Would make a pretty good Slan model... as said though, just a shame you'd never be able to use it anywhere official.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Always the problem with unofficial minitures. Sad.

Nice model


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks awesome, but at the same time it kinda looks like there is something missing.

Not sure if its the lack of armour representing the 3+ save, or if its the slim build, im not sure, but there is definitely something missing...

(Assuming its main purpose is a 40K Slaanesh Daemon Princess)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the sculptor certainly has talent, its alot better quality that some of the crap some indies pump out, would have liked a side profile picture and a scale photo.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> the sculptor certainly has talent, its alot better quality that some of the crap some indies pump out, would have liked a side profile picture and a scale photo.


4.5" tall.
Im sure you could get a rough idea.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't see why GW creates all this hooha over non GW models.

At least my local GW store manager wouldn't give a crap as long as it fitted the army.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I cant see anything wrong with the legalities of it.

As long as its representative, and fits the army, and not of poor quality, i think it would be fine. Personally i think the uniqueness is encouraged by a majority of the wargaming community.

On the other hand, if your going to get a barbie doll and paint it pink and black with a couple of chaos icons, dont be suprised if you get told to piss off lol.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Just tell the "officials" it's a fully green sculpted model that either you or a mate did (if they know you can't green stuff), as green stuff is a product of gw it should be perfectly legal!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Most of it looks great; particularly the legs.

However the head looks too big and the pinions are a little regular for my taste


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

The model is indeed nice, but the pose and the hands are rather disappointing. I mean, its a Slaaneshi Daemon Princess, there are tons of things one could come up with, even with strictly GW bitz. Plus the plastic DP is coming out in august, you could modify that at your leasure, so the guy is a tad bit late.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen most of his other work and he really picked one of his not-as-good models to release initially. He has a whole host of custom Slaaneshi daemons, including much nicer Daemon princesses and some very...ahem, "unique" Soulgrinders.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Would make a pretty good Slan model... as said though, just a shame you'd never be able to use it anywhere official.


Yeah, oh well.


KarlFranz40k said:


> Always the problem with unofficial minitures. Sad.
> 
> Nice model


Very Sad.


Blue Liger said:


> Just tell the "officials" it's a fully green sculpted model that either you or a mate did (if they know you can't green stuff), as green stuff is a product of gw it should be perfectly legal!


Booya!!!! This is all one has to do. Then BAM! Totally legal. :victory:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Looks awesome, but at the same time it kinda looks like there is something missing.
> 
> Not sure if its the lack of armour representing the 3+ save, or if its the slim build, im not sure, but there is definitely something missing...
> 
> (Assuming its main purpose is a 40K Slaanesh Daemon Princess)


The model was made for a Chaos Daemon army, so it probably didn't have a 3+ armour save.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i actually don't like it. sure the guy has talent, but that face is fugly, not a touch on the forgeworld one, or the gw one in terms of sculp quality


----------

